# CT Clubs



## JayJay65 (Oct 12, 2007)

Does anyone know of any photography clubs in Connecticut..?


----------



## digital flower (Oct 27, 2007)

If you are near Fairfield County I know a couple.


----------



## NikonLady52 (Nov 10, 2007)

Just type in Google search "Connecticut photo clubs" and it comes up with dozens of places.  I am sure you find something suitable for your needs.  Good luck.


----------

